# here is what i did after i was done plowing



## turfman15 (Nov 30, 2006)

i plowed for about 7 hours today. and then went to the snow park that i have been building at my brother in-laws house. the hill is about 6' tall and there is 2 banked turns in the trail. the other trail is steep and fast with a 2' jump in it. i built it for my daughter and i to play on, but i was out there for 4hours with my bro in law and his buddies and she was inside watching a movie. we are all just kids at heart.


----------



## 4u2nv (Jan 29, 2008)

Sure... you built it for the kids... you can tell us the truth. Looks like some good times could be had there, just watch out for injuries.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Looks like FUN!!!!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like loads of fun


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I build one of those at my girlfriends house....30 foot steep drop starts it, one big banked turn with two more smaller ones...the end of the track is right on the lake and if you clean off the ice you just keep going!! SO much fun!


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

I was doing a small lot yesterday and there was a kid playing in the piles, so I made them as high as I could for him, he was having a blast!!!! Damn to be a little kid again!!


----------

